# Eine Applikation in ein Applet umwandeln



## Brain (24. Aug 2004)

Hallo erstmal!!!
Ich bin ganz neu beim Thema "Applet" und brauche eure Hilfe.
Ich habe hier einen "Beispiel"-Quellcode und würde gerne wissen, was man alles verändern muss um ein funktionierendes Applet zu bekommen.


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.UIManager;

public class ABC extends JFrame implements ActionListener {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        ABC window = new ABC("ABC");

        window.pack();
        window.setSize(121, 91);
        window.setResizable(false);
        window.getContentPane().setBackground(new Color(235, 240, 255));
        window.show();
    }

    ABC(String titel) {
        super(titel);

        getContentPane().setLayout(null);

        try {
            UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            System.err.println("Fehler");
        }

        class CFensterLauscher extends WindowAdapter {
            public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
                System.exit(0);
            }
        }

        Font font = new Font("Dialog", Font.BOLD, 15);

        JButton jb = new JButton("ABC");
        jb.setBounds(27, 10, 63, 47);
        jb.addActionListener(this);
        jb.setFont(font);
        getContentPane().add(jb);

        addWindowListener(new CFensterLauscher());

    }

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        String quelle = e.getActionCommand();

        if (quelle.equals("Beenden")) {
            System.exit(0);
        }

        if (quelle.equals("ABC")) {
            // Mach irgendwas!!!
        }
    }
}
```

Danke für jede Anwort!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Aug 2004)

Ein Swing-Applet:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class ABC extends JApplet implements ActionListener {
    
    public void init() {
        getContentPane().setBackground(new Color(235, 240, 255));
        getContentPane().setLayout(null); 

        try {
            UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName()); 
        } catch (Exception ex) { 
            ex.printStackTrace(); 
        }

        Font font = new Font("Dialog", Font.BOLD, 15); 

        JButton jb = new JButton("ABC"); 
        jb.setBounds(27, 10, 63, 47); 
        jb.addActionListener(this); 
        jb.setFont(font); 
        getContentPane().add(jb); 
    }

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) { 
        String quelle = e.getActionCommand(); 
        if (quelle.equals("ABC")) {
            // Mach irgendwas!!! 
        } 
    } 
}
```
Ein AWT-Applet:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class ABC extends Applet implements ActionListener {
    
    public void init() {
        setBackground(new Color(235, 240, 255));
        setLayout(null);

        Font font = new Font("Dialog", Font.BOLD, 15); 

        Button b = new Button("ABC");
        b.setBounds(27, 10, 63, 47);
        b.addActionListener(this);
        b.setFont(font);
        add(b);
    }

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) { 
        String quelle = e.getActionCommand(); 
        if (quelle.equals("ABC")) {
            // Mach irgendwas!!! 
        } 
    } 
}
```


----------



## erniebert (2. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe leider auch kaum Programmierkentnisse, darum frage ich einfach mal
wie kann ich das Ergebnis der Ausgabe *** System.out.print(oText + "\n"); ***  
im Browser darstellen?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Ralf



```
import epas1kndjni.*;

public class ePsDemo
{
	// This routine converts bytes into hexadecimal representation
    public static char Hex(int bin) 
    {
        char retval;
        
        if (bin >= 0 && bin <= 9)
            retval = (char)('0' + bin);
        else if (bin >= 10 && bin <= 15)
            retval = (char)('A' + bin - 10);
        else
            retval = '0';
        return retval;
    }
 	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		IePass ePass = new CePass();
		ePassDef flag = new ePassDef();
		WFileInfo fi = new WFileInfo();
		WDirInfo  di = new WDirInfo();
		byte[] tText = new byte[64];
		byte[] rText = new byte[8];
		byte[] name  = new byte[32];
		byte[] guid  = new byte[16];
		int[]  tSize = new int[1];
		int[]  path  = new int[8];
		int[]  level = new int[1];
		String oText = "";
		String sText = "";
		int Low,Hiw,len;
		try
	{
		    /* ePass.CreateContext(0,flag.EPAS_API_VERSION); */
		    ePass.CreateContext(0,0x100);
		    ePass.OpenDevice(flag.EPAS_OPEN_FIRST,null);
			
		    GetProps(ePass,flag);
				
		    di.lID = 0x1000;
		    di.lFlags = 0;
	                               
	            guid[0] = 0x11;
	            guid[1] = 0x11;
	            guid[2] = 0x22;
	            guid[3] = 0x22;
	            guid[4] = 0x33;
	            guid[5] = 0x33;
	            guid[6] = 0x44;
	            guid[7] = 0x44;
	            guid[8] = 0x55;
	            guid[9] = 0x55;
	            guid[10] = 0x66;
	            guid[11] = 0x66;
	            guid[12] = 0x77;
	            guid[13] = 0x77;
	            guid[14] = (byte)0x88;
	            guid[15] = (byte)0x88;

 		}
		catch(RTException e)
		{
			System.out.println(e.HResult()+":"+e.getMessage());
			ePass.CloseDevice();
			ePass.DeleteContext();
		}
	}

	public static void GetProps(IePass ePass,ePassDef flag)
	{
		byte [] props = new byte[32];
		int  Hiw, Low;
		String oText = "";
		String tText = "";
		int         len = 0;
		int         property = 0;
	
	
       ePass.GetProperty(flag.EPAS_PROP_SERNUM, null, props, 8);
        oText = "    Serial Number : ";
        for (int i = 7; i >= 0; i --)
        {
           Hiw = Low = props[i];
           Low &= 0xF;
           Hiw >>= 4;
           Hiw &= 0xF;
                        
           oText = oText + Hex(Hiw) + Hex(Low);
        }
        System.out.print(oText + "\n");
		// Diese Ausgabe soll im Browser erfolgen ?????????????????  
                      
	}
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mrz 2007)

Erstens:
Das ist gar kein Applet, hat mit dem Browser also herzlich wenig zu tun.
Zweitens:
Den Standard-Output lässt sich nicht auf den Browser umleiten.
Du kannst Text in einer GUI-Komponente anzeigen, aber nicht einfach was in den Browser schreiben  :autsch:


----------



## Marco13 (2. Mrz 2007)

Mit Java 1.6 kann man irgendwie direkt JavaScript ansprechen, und damit KÖNNTE das gehen, aber mit dieser Script-Ansprech-Sache hab ich selbst noch nichts gemacht...


----------

